# Sam Harris on Christian Morality



## atlashunter (Jun 6, 2011)

This is from a recent debate with William Lane Craig. I admit a bias but I have to say I think Craig fared worse in this debate than any other I've seen him engage in except for maybe the one with Bart Ehrman. Harris is right on target.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, since Mr. Harris has clearly concluded that Christians are of moral suspect, what exactly does he have to offer to anyone? The morals he likes? The ones he chooses? Everyone should choose their own, but somehow all agree?

Another atheist smelling a bad rose(even though there is not one), but not offering a good one...... see my sig line(again)


Can we hear Craigs response?


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 6, 2011)

No he didn't "conclude that Christians are of moral suspect". He is addressing the morality of Christianity itself and the context of the world in which it is taught. He makes clear that he isn't saying all Christians are psychopaths even though their religion is at its core psychopathic.

To get the answers to your questions and Dr Craigs response you would need to watch the full debate.


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great clip.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 7, 2011)

Not that impressed myself. Just sounded like another high brow intellectual.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 7, 2011)

When it comes to suffering children   "Who can't help or cares not to." Or spefically cares to make it happen, I'd say is a 3rd possibility. Not say I think that, just a 3rd possibility.

I think that the topic of children was a very careful desicion. Good or bad in whoever's eyes.... It hits home with a lot of people... say.. parents.. Who have experience with it or not. Fortunately for me, my daughter didn't have to suffer with anything and she's still with me, but I myself had an encounter where christianity proved to be psycopathic... Through people's actions yes, but justified just as I'm sure Lane would justify it.

The cracker and pancake analogy is good... If I had a friend in my head that I spoke with on a daily basis, that told me the right thing to do, that I had a personal relationship with.. AND his name was NOT God. I'd be 4 years old or institutionalized.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 7, 2011)

From the "sounds," neglecting the specific words, it sounded a lot like a sermon. I wasn't impressed with that side of it either.. 




CollinsCraft77 said:


> Just sounded like another high brow intellectual.


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 7, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Not that impressed myself. Just sounded like another high brow intellectual.



whats wrong with being intellectual?


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 19, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Not that impressed myself. Just sounded like another high brow intellectual.



No doubt a break from what you'll get sitting in a pew on Sunday morning. Critical thought isn't everyone's cup of tea.


----------

